# How long does RSPCA home check take? I am sooo excited, love her by the weekend :)



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey everyone

We have reserved a beautiful Border Collie yesterday. 

I know we are being impatient but how long do you think it will be? No-one has called us yet.

I know they are all volunteers but because I work (she won't be alone, my bf at home with her all day) I was hoping to have some of the weekend with her, I will be back at work Monday 

Loops xxxxxx


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

im not sure as ive never rescued before, but....

*PicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPicturesPictures*

That is all.


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

im the same. ive seen a collie on many tears web im in love ive filled out the adoption aplication just waiting for a phone call to start it all rolling.
(havent told oh yet ive filled forms out) ooopppps. lol
hope all goes well fingers xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
for you and me


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

wyntersmum said:


> im the same. ive seen a collie on many tears web im in love ive filled out the adoption aplication just waiting for a phone call to start it all rolling.
> (havent told oh yet ive filled forms out) ooopppps. lol
> hope all goes well fingers xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> for you and me


Haha, I hope it goes quick for you too 

x


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

as long as a piece of string lol 

really it all depends on how soon they can find a homechecker in your area and when you and them both have time available. it`s normally quite fast so long as you don`t have a busy schedule but given the time it is i`m not sure you`d have the dog home by the weekend, i could be wrong though. normally once you pass the homecheck they have to then check the dog over etc before rehoming (this all depends on the rescue and most won`t rehome with an illness although i know many tears rehomed our dog with kennel cough)


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ohhhhhhh come on, still no phone call 

I really wanted to get her the weekend , I am back at work Monday 

loops x


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

they have to find a volunteer in your area and sometimes that`s not easy to do so takes a bit longer please don`t take this the wrong way but they may have doubts about rehoming this weekend anyway as you`re going back to work on monday, i think most places would expect you to have a few days off in order to help the dog settle before being left alone.

if i remember right it was the saturday i seen syd then the homechecker never got back to me till tuesday - i only remember cause she turned up at training class the following night an jake showed me up big time  i know how you feel about wanting it all done asap though i was the same and was pouncing on the phone anytime it rang


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

Leah84 said:


> they have to find a volunteer in your area and sometimes that`s not easy to do so takes a bit longer please don`t take this the wrong way but they may have doubts about rehoming this weekend anyway as you`re going back to work on monday, i think most places would expect you to have a few days off in order to help the dog settle before being left alone.
> 
> if i remember right it was the saturday i seen syd then the homechecker never got back to me till tuesday - i only remember cause she turned up at training class the following night an jake showed me up big time  i know how you feel about wanting it all done asap though i was the same and was pouncing on the phone anytime it rang


I am going back to work,my OH will be with her, she never will be alone, I just really want to get to know her too 

Awww so maybe we will get a call this evening or tomorrow


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

im getting my home check tomorrow. i realy wasnt expecting it to be so quick.
thought by the time they got things sorted it would be few weeks. if all goes well we go see colin on sunday and bring him home. fingers x.
hope you hear soon.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

awww sorry hadn`t realised your oh would be home, me an my assumptions 

keeping everything crossed for you that they get in touch soon, rest assured though they will be trying to get it all sorted fast as they wanna see her out of kennels as much as you do  good luck!!!


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

wyntersmum said:


> im getting my home check tomorrow. i realy wasnt expecting it to be so quick.
> thought by the time they got things sorted it would be few weeks. if all goes well we go see colin on sunday and bring him home. fingers x.
> hope you hear soon.


Awww great, good luck hun :001_tt1:


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

Leah84 said:


> awww sorry hadn`t realised your oh would be home, me an my assumptions
> 
> keeping everything crossed for you that they get in touch soon, rest assured though they will be trying to get it all sorted fast as they wanna see her out of kennels as much as you do  good luck!!!


Aw no problem and thank you, really want her here now hehe


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I used to be a RSPCA Homechecker, and we used to have an 'SLA' but I can't remember what it was; something like we had to contact the prospective home within soemthing like 2 days and do the homecheck within 5 days....

Of course that depends on how long it takes to find an available homechecker; are you quite local to the branch, the more local hopefully the more homecheckers they will have

Good luck!!


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi there

Thank you for replying 

We are about 15 miles away so not too far really, we reserved her on Wednesday, seems like ages since we saw her lol

x


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

if you had time tomorrow you could maybe pop up to the centre to see her and have a play with her, i`m sure they`d love it as would she  you could always happen to mention in passing about the home check while you were there


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

We were just talking about popping in to see her, I just don't think I would want to walk away from her, want to be putting her in the car.........ooooo I hope she is ok with cars  haha


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

if you did decide to go up tomorrow you could take her to your car and pop her in with the engine running to see how she does, maybe even go quickly round the block with her. i don`t see them having a problem with it, i know the branch i volunteer in has allowed it so long as they have something left such as a set of keys or passport just to ensure you`re not gonna run off with the dog.


----------



## tazsdad (Jun 13, 2011)

aww got to go vist this weekend let her know it wont be long now for her forever home.good luck,will await updates soon.


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

I know, I would much prefer a phone call this morning saying home check in an hour? then we could collect her today lol,...........I really am hoping heheh xx


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

awwww still nothing? i do hope you get the homecheck today but doubt she`ll be able to come home this weekend as they need to have the vet do a final check over before letting her leave the centre (just to cover their butt and make sure there`s nothing wrong) and unless they`re in at the weekend she`ll have to wait till they see her  it does seem silly but i know people have rang up our centre after adopting claiming things wrong with the dog and trying to get them to pay saying the dog came that way which is one of the reasons why they do it and for other obvious reasons of course. you could be lucky though in that it all falls into place today, i`m such a downer aren`t i??


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

Haha you are just being honest 

They said once the home check is done we can collect her, never mentioned about final vet check  Wonder if they will do that?

Just for some reason was expecting a phone call today 

Loops x


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

There was us really expecting to have our little Angel by the weekend and still no phone call  :crying:

Loops x


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Aaaaw! I hope they ring you soon.

Just think how quick this week will go and then you could have her next weekend! Maybe book a couple of days holiday and make it a long one filled with lovely walks!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i bet you`ll get a call tomorrow and be able to pick her up on tuesday (the vet will be in on weekdays too so can be checked for you finishing work ), i know it`s not the same as you`ll have to work during the day but then you`ll have the whole of next weekend to take her out and spend time together. still keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks both, well she never called tonight 

I have booked Tuesday off work so really hope we get her by then, I just can't see it happening though 

booooooooooo 

Loops


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

try not to think of it as to when you`ll get her but the things you can do once she`s there? schedules/training plans/days out etc? i dunno, just something that might take your mind off it till you get the phone call. the rspca tend to do most of their work mon-fri so it won`t be much longer!!!


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

I really am trying leah 

Still no phone call, just wish someone would at least call, just the nothing is so hard ;(

I keep thinking of her at the kennels when she should be here with us, in her lovely new bed 

Loops x


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

I resisted calling them yesterday thought I would call today, closed! grrrrr

They said last week when we reserved her that Angel was losing weight due to being in there so want her out asap  

x


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

loops25 said:


> I resisted calling them yesterday thought I would call today, closed! grrrrr
> 
> They said last week when we reserved her that Angel was losing weight due to being in there so want her out asap
> 
> x


Try not to worry to much.

Keeping our fingers crossed for you here and hope you have her home soon!


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Give them a ring tomorrow and see what they say!

Good luck - I know its frustrating when you just want to get on with it!


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks both

I will call them tomorrow, they get annoyed with me, but I am really starting to think that this "Linda" hasn't even got the message, surely she wouldn't leave it a week to just pick the phone up to just let us know..............unless she is on holiday ?

1 week tomorrow,arrrrrrrr so frustrating lol 

xx


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

they do tend to get annoyed when you ring them to check, i dunno why though cause it shows you`re keen so surely that`d be a good thing  i would definitely ring them back and point out that it`s been a week and you`re just concerned that you`ve not heard back yet, if they get arsey point out that the longer it`s taking the longer she`s in kennels getting stressed out and losing weight which is the main reason you`re so keen to get the ball rolling. good luck huni!


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

bless im sorry you havent heard anything yet. i know how bad i was and that was overnight. fingers and paws x you get her by the end of the week. xxxxxxx


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

Cheers guys, you can imagine how we are feeling when we were expecting (as told by the RSPCA) that we would have her last weekend! 

I feel like going and stealing her ! :aureola::devil:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yipppppppppppeeeeeeeeeee

I contacted the RSPCA this morning, I was a little moody lol 

The co-ordinator has just called us back, the home checker had been on holiday and they hadn't got it wrote down. 

Said they are sorting it out ASAP now!! 

Going to get her soon then :w00t:Singing:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

loops25 said:


> Yipppppppppppeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> I contacted the RSPCA this morning, I was a little moody lol
> 
> ...


Fantastic news!!!! You must be literally bouncing off the walls!!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

WOOOOOOO so so so happy for you  not long now


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

I am trying to stay calm 

I will be moaning next week when I am mopping the wee up haha

I wouldn't think she is house trained  

Loops x

Thanks you guys :wink:


----------



## ruff (Feb 26, 2011)

Not long noe till you get your 4 legged friend forever! its better than christmas!! don't forget we need lots of pictures.......x


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

you could be pleasantly surprised hun, lots of them are toilet trained and some just need a refresher course (obviously there`s lots who aren`t too but you never know!!). my syd came toilet trained basically


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

yipeeeeeeeeee

Home checker called, coming tonight between 6.00pm and 7.00pm 

Better pass now after all this lol

6ft fence and 8ft at the back, and some nice grass for her to play on 

Thanks guys xx


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sounds ideal, i`ll keep everything crossed and be glued to here waiting to find out how it went


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Bet you are super giddy now you've had the call.

Good luck & let us know when you'll be getting your lovely addition.


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yay yay yay!!!!

Home checker been!! she was such a lovely lady!! lots of tips and seemed really happy with our home 

She said that she could see no reason why we couldn't have Angel here and was pleased we had previously had a collie 

She is emailing the report tonight so they will get it in the morning and hopefully we can pick her up tomorrow afternoon!!!!!!!!!! woooooooooo hooooooooo


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

ohhhh thats brill news im so happy for you. i know how you feel got collin fast asleep on the settee right now between my legs bless only 12 weeks old.
oh im all hyper for you. if you dont hear anything by dinner id give them a quick ring make sure they got the e-mail.
my home checker came at 12 and i phoned them at 3 lol
oooo im so chuffed


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

Aww thanks hun 

12 weeks old awwwwww bless him 

I will phone at lunch tomorrow, I am booking the time off work half a day tomorrow, Friday oh and Monday  

xx


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Wahooooooooo!!!!!

Pictures, pictures, pictures!!!!


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

beary_clairey said:


> Wahooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> Pictures, pictures, pictures!!!!


If we get her tomorrow you will have pictures!! hehe


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

YAY, brilliant news - guess who won't be getting much sleep tonight :lol:

Fingers crossed you can pick her up tomorrow afternoon for her new life to begin - full of love, cuddles and unconditional love (not forgetting mischief of course ). Can't wait to see your pics once you get her.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

yay!!!!! glad you are finally getting there 

Not long now and hopefully you will be getting your bundle of fun and mischief any day soon


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY XXXXXXXXXX IM SO EXCITED FOR You
how sad am i lol


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks both, so hope we can get her today  

you are not sad, its lovely hehe  x


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Yay!!! Hope its today!!!

When will you know if you can pick her up????

I'm excited too!!!


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

beary_clairey said:


> Yay!!! Hope its today!!!
> 
> When will you know if you can pick her up????
> 
> I'm excited too!!!


hehe thanks Claire 

If we don't hear from them I have to call them back around lunch time 

xx


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

loops25 said:


> hehe thanks Claire
> 
> If we don't hear from them I have to call them back around lunch time
> 
> xx


Good Luck!


----------

